# Has anyone had a close encounter with a vicious dog when delivering food?



## Atyourdoor (Jun 19, 2020)

Has anyone been bitten by a dog when delivering food?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

No.. Although sometimes no tip bites harder than a vicious dog..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes. I had to deliver to a home with a chow mix. The guy put a note in that thedog looks vicious but he doesn’t bite. 

The dog was chained up by the front door, so I had to walk past it. I called the owner to meet me outside. He did. But as I walked down the driveway towards my car, the dog bit me in the butt.

Luckily I was wearing jeans, but it hurt like heck. I reported it to Uber and of course they did nothing.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

One side reason I always carry a bag. Pizza bags worked much better when I worked for Domino's as they have a bit of weight in them (some a heat disc). But they help block/smack/barrier between you and dog.

The 1st area I delivered pizza for was very small/rural town. I went to the $1 store and picked up a box of dog treats. EVERYONE had a damn dog. That helped avert many a mean dog to becoming my best friend. Minus the one dumb ass lady who yelled at me not to feed her dogs, which were VERY aggressive. So I expect they trained them to be that way.

Thankfully never been bit. But has been close a few times. Swinging bag for the win!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Was the dog named Karen?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The dogs used to chase me when I delivered newspapers. I used to carry firecrackers and cigarets in my newspaper bags. If a dog chased me on a block, I remembered it. The next day, I would stop the bicycle, take out some firecrackers, light the cigaret then peddle to the block. If the dog came out, I let it get close, touched a fuse to the cigaret then dropped the firecracker in the dog's face. Only once did I have to do that twice. A couple of the dog owners did give me a bunch of crap, but I told them that if they would comply with the leash laws, I would not have to take measures for my own safety. One or two did call my parents. My parents told them the same thing.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yes. I had to deliver to a home with a chow mix. The guy put a note in that thedog looks vicious but he doesn't bite.
> 
> The dog was chained up by the front door, so I had to walk past it. I called the owner to meet me outside. He did. But as I walked down the driveway towards my car, the dog bit me in the butt.
> 
> Luckily I was wearing jeans, but it hurt like heck. I reported it to Uber and of course they did nothing.


Wtf is uber going to do?

That is a claim against the dog owner.

Call the cops, get a report and either sue him personally or go after his home owners insurance.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Iann said:


> Wtf is uber going to do?
> 
> That is a claim against the dog owner.
> 
> Call the cops, get a report and either sue him personally or go after his home owners insurance.


They can tell the customer that no deliveries will be made unless the dog is inside. They could've changed the customer a fee and given me punitive damages. Or they can stop doing deliveries to that address.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> They can tell the customer that no deliveries will be made unless the dog is inside. They could've changed the customer a fee and given me punitive damages. Or they can stop doing deliveries to that address.


You missed on some cash by your own fault.

Never count on Uber to side with you. Especially when a legal matter is involved.

You should of gotten a police report and then sued the dog owner.

I was bit by a neighbor's dog that had him on a leash as well. 
Didn't break skin but left a nice bruise. 
I got $4200 for it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Next time, bring treats.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes. I had to deliver to a home with a chow mix. The guy put a note in that thedog looks vicious but he doesn't bite.
> 
> The dog was chained up by the front door, so I had to walk past it. I called the owner to meet me outside. He did. But as I walked down the driveway towards my car, the dog bit me in the butt.
> 
> Luckily I was wearing jeans, but it hurt like heck. I reported it to Uber and of course they did nothing.


That's crazy. I was at a house with a dog Ain the driveway without a leash. The owner said he's friendly, so don't worry. I just got right back in the car and said I'm not too fond of dogs.
My wife was bitten by a dog when she was pregnant with our second child and since then I don't deal well with dogs.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Next time, bring treats.


Or a shotgun and a portable barbecue.  Boshingtang is delicious!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> That's crazy. I was at a house with a dog Ain the driveway without a leash. The owner said he's friendly, so don't worry. I just got right back in the car and said I'm not too fond of dogs.
> My wife was bitten by a dog when she was pregnant with our second child and since then I don't deal well with dogs.
> 
> 
> Or a shotgun and a portable barbecue. :smiles: Boshingtang is delicious!


I love dogs but chows are already an aggressive mix and this dog was Cujo's brother. I've been around other breeds that are known to be aggressive, like Pit Bulls and Rottweiler's with no issues. But this chow was evil.

@Iann Good for you to have received that amount.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jjminor82 said:


> Or a shotgun and a portable barbecue. :smiles: Boshingtang is delicious!











Taste like chicken.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atyourdoor said:


> Has anyone been bitten by a dog when delivering food?


Had a few try.
Fortunantly they were Little vicious dogs.










And the Pizza Bag is Better than the bull fighters cape !



Atyourdoor said:


> Has anyone been bitten by a dog when delivering food?


Dogs do not LIKE you banging( knocking) on Their house.
They consider ir Rude.

They want you to walk in and sniff.

Dont move suddenly around dogs you do not know.

NEVER HAND FOOD QUICKLY TO A DOGS PERSON !

DO IT SLOWLY.
THE DOG MAY CONSIDER SUDDEN MOVES TOWARDS THEIR PEOPLE AS AGGRESSION !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They want you to walk in and sniff.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

When you encounter with a dog, don't panic and don't move an inch backward. Stand still like a statue (which it better) or move onestep forward with force step on ground like you are fighting with it. Dog won't dare to bite you unless it was a pitbull.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> When you encounter with a dog, don't panic and don't move an inch backward. Stand still like a statue (which it better) or move onestep forward with force step on ground like you are fighting with it. Dog won't dare to bite you unless it was a pitbull.


And if that does not work

I have found a Cigarette butt between the eyes works wonders.

" MAGICAL FIRE".

They stand 10 feet back after that.
A real Game Changer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

And never ever try to kick a dog unless it was a round kick. Dog's mouth is faster than your foot and you are going to loose your balance on one foot. Just stand still and let it bite if it wanted to. While you getting bitten, and hit really hard on its spine or neck with edge of your hand palm.And you just kill a dog. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> And never ever try to kick a dog unless it was a round kick. Dog's mouth is faster than your foot and you are going to loose your balance on one foot. Just stand still and let it bite if it wanted to. While you getting bitten, and hit really hard on its spine or neck with edge of your hand palm.And you just kill a dog. :biggrin: :biggrin:


Telescoping Batons work.
As do 1/4" 2-3 foot lengths of chain in pocket .

Dog Ninjitsu.

Both work on people too.
















I am also proficient in throwing stars, chineese darts, and phillipine butterfly knives . . . also throwing knives.
But the Law frowns on some of my tools.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes. I had to deliver to a home with a chow mix. The guy put a note in that thedog looks vicious but he doesn't bite.
> 
> The dog was chained up by the front door, so I had to walk past it. I called the owner to meet me outside. He did. But as I walked down the driveway towards my car, the dog bit me in the butt.
> 
> Luckily I was wearing jeans, but it hurt like heck. I reported it to Uber and of course they did nothing.


When a dog bit you, the first agency to report is health department. They are going to watch the dog's health (related to rabies) for a couple of weeks for your safety.


----------



## Atyourdoor (Jun 19, 2020)

Wow .. I am really scared now 
That is my only fear while delivering


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atyourdoor said:


> Wow .. I am really scared now
> That is my only fear while delivering


Most dogs like people.
I let them " greet" my pizza bag. Gives them something to sniff.
I " present" it to them. Then guage their nature.
Then i let them sniff my leg if they behave.

If they misbehave.
Bag becomes a blocker.

Dogs get a Lot of information about you & where you have been by sniffing.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Atyourdoor said:


> Wow .. I am really scared now
> That is my only fear while delivering


No need to fear so fast. First make a sound to make sure if there is a dog present. When you hear dog's barking, don't move and call a person out. Stand still and don't move your legs. Don't let the door open entirely, pull the knob back to close the door if necessary. Owner will take care of the rest. 
When I tried to deliver an UberEat one night, I noticed that the fence was too high. I sensed it that there might be dog inside and at that hour dog could be outside of house. So I made a sound and 3 dogs were running toward me but I was outside of the fence. Noise of dogs made the owner came outside. Just needed to be patient.



tohunt4me said:


> Gives them something to sniff.
> I " present" it to them. Then guage their nature.
> Then i let them sniff my leg if they behave.


Me as well. I let them sniff my legs but I stand still firmly (even 5 pitbulls in my friend's house) and don't move at all (except talking with owners). 
Key is to stand still firmly and don't withdraw the leg when a dog tries to sniff the legs. Dog will think you are no threat to their territory when their owner looks cool.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> When a dog bit you, the first agency to report is health department. They are going to watch the dog's health (related to rabies) for a couple of weeks for your safety.


I know and I thought of it but because I had jeans on, it didn't break the skin. A friend had a Chow, and those dogs are just mean and crazy.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BarkRemote that would make dogs run away. (At least is what they said). I would buy one when reviews come out.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Atyourdoor said:


> Has anyone been bitten by a dog when delivering food?


No


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The dogs used to chase me when I delivered newspapers. I used to carry firecrackers and cigarets in my newspaper bags. If a dog chased me on a block, I remembered it. The next day, I would stop the bicycle, take out some firecrackers, light the cigaret then peddle to the block. If the dog came out, I let it get close, touched a fuse to the cigaret then dropped the firecracker in the dog's face. Only once did I have to do that twice. A couple of the dog owners did give me a bunch of crap, but I told them that if they would comply with the leash laws, I would not have to take measures for my own safety. One or two did call my parents. My parents told them the same thing.


Dude, A bag of dog treats would have worked just as well.

If someones dog is off the leash and it takes a run at me Im throwing the food at them and texting them "I left your dd order with your dog. Enjoy!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mch said:


> A bag of dog treats would have worked just as well.


The problem with this is that I would have been spending my money on doggie biscuits, as the Kerberos would have expected his sop every time. If I did not come across, it would start chasing me. Conversely, with one exception, I needed only one firecracker. For the one exception, I needed only two. After the firecracker, the dog used to run when he saw me.


----------



## Atyourdoor (Jun 19, 2020)

If I used firecrackers here in California I’m sure I would be in jail for attempt of murder ! People love their dogs more than themselves.. I have been bitten before, not delivering, so my only fear while delivering is a dog encounter as their owner will always say “It’s a sweetheart, he is just getting to know you” while the dog is literally showing his teeth with his hairs standing up !!!! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------

